# Greetings from Pennsylvania.



## Bro. James Crawford (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello all, I am James Crawford, a recently raised Master Mason of Infinity Lodge #546 in the 54th District of Pennsylvania near Pittsburgh.

Thank you for providing this area to fellow brothers.




Sent from my SM-N960U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 3, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 4, 2018)

Congratulations and welcome Brother.  It's been.... 7 years since I was in (worked) the Burgh... kinda miss it!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 4, 2018)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum.  I have the honor of being the Grand Commandery representative to Pennsylvania.  Wonderful Brothers here.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 9, 2018)

Congratulations My Brother, from the Eastern side of the Commonwealth!

You owe it to yourself to make the trek to Philadelphia at some point and to tour the Masonic Temple there.  

Welcome to the forum.  You will soon come to know that we in PA do EVERYTHING differently than any other jurisdiction, so keep that in mind when reading through the forum.


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum Brother


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2018)

Greetings and welcome !


----------

